# 75g Stocking Questions



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a 75g that has been established for quite a while, but is quite suddenly in need of new fish, due to a recent heat wave/AC outage/out of town tragedy in which all my cyps died. I've read the cookie cutter suggestions for a 75g, and read through the profiles for the fish I like, but at this point I am full of questions!

Currently in the 75g is 1 surviving tropheus and 3 BN plecos. I don't think I can build around the tropheus, though. I've read that adding a school of his brethren would probably not be wise in a 4' tank?

Now, I do have a colony of 6 multis in a 20L, which could be moved into the 75g. What else can I safely add with them? And will the tropheus bother the multis, or would he need to be rehomed immediately? 
What about the BN plecos? I've read mixed advice about them with shellies. 1 BN is quite large, the other two are relatively small.

What other mid-upper water swimmers are there, that won't badger the multis or their fry? I've read through the profiles, but haven't come up with anything (other than cyps or the rainbowfish I currently have).

What about rock dwellers to go along with the multis, a pair of julies perhaps? Anyone have suggestions as to a favorite? How many to start with? Any other ideas for rockdwellers?

What about gobies (Eretmodus cyanostictus)? I like what I've read about them. Do they mix well with multis and julies? Or will they battle with the julies for the rocks? How many to start with?

So here is what I am thinking:
6 multis
julies (how many to start?)
gobies (how many to start?)
Cyps or something similar
1 Tropheus (maybe)
BN plecos

Recommendations for setting up the rockwork? Shells in the middle, with rockworks at each end perhaps?
Suggestions and comments welcome!

Or... I could leave the multis in the 20L, and try something else completely, such as altolamps calvus/compressiceps. I've read they don't mix with shellies - is that pretty accurate? I would love to try them at some point, though!

Thanks, appreciate any feedback!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Well, it sounds like you're pretty fond of the multies, so yeah- throw them into the 75 and we can plan around that. BN plecos are just fine with shellies, so are altolamps, cyps, and gobies. Larger julie species are problematic for them, so if you do go the julie/shelly route, stick with J. transcriptus or ornatus, and do not get marlieri or regani.

I don't know how the lone tropheus will do, but getting him some gobies to play with might help. Gobies are awesome, and make good neighbors. I've kept and bred tropheus in a 55 gallon tank- it can be done if starting with tank raised juveniles, and a goodly number of them.

So- some stocking choices:

15 tropheus
6 gobies
BNP

12-15 Cyps
6 gobies
6 multies
6 julies OR 6 altos OR 6 caudopunks OR 8-10 paracyps
BNP


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

triscuit said:


> Well, it sounds like you're pretty fond of the multies, so yeah- throw them into the 75 and we can plan around that. BN plecos are just fine with shellies, so are altolamps, cyps, and gobies. Larger julie species are problematic for them, so if you do go the julie/shelly route, stick with J. transcriptus or ornatus, and do not get marlieri or regani.
> 
> I don't know how the lone tropheus will do, but getting him some gobies to play with might help. Gobies are awesome, and make good neighbors. I've kept and bred tropheus in a 55 gallon tank- it can be done if starting with tank raised juveniles, and a goodly number of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Triscuit, appreciate the options! Looks like gobies are in, at least  Here is another question - is it wise to add a group of young tropheus with my older troph? He is about 2-years old now. Will he hassle them, or enjoy the company? Or is it all dependent on his personality?

I read in the altos profile that they prey on young or small cichlids, such as shell dwellers. Has anyone had experience mixing these? Would hate to lose my multies, but I sure do love the look of the altos


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I've mixed them, and so have countless others, with no issues. They are fry predators and generally ignore anything over 1/2". Anecdotally, I've heard that some WC comps have damaged shellies, but never have heard it from someone first hand.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

triscuit said:


> I've mixed them, and so have countless others, with no issues. They are fry predators and generally ignore anything over 1/2". Anecdotally, I've heard that some WC comps have damaged shellies, but never have heard it from someone first hand.


Okay great, thanks for the reassurances! 

I will give it more thought - I like the 2nd combination you suggested, with the comps. I will be going out of town for 2 weeks in August, so will wait til after I return to acquire new fish, but at least I can move the mutlies this weekend into the 75g. I want to replace their shells when I do; they've have grown very ugly with brown algae. I think the 20L must be too close to the window and the skylight - the 75g across the room doesn't have that problem.

I'm still hoping to set up a larger tank in the living room with lots of lovely tropheus, but new flooring out there must come first!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

The BNPs will take care of that algae in no time- it'll be a nice snack for them.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

triscuit said:


> The BNPs will take care of that algae in no time- it'll be a nice snack for them.


haha, that is what I had thought too. So I put a BN in with them quite a while ago (6 months or more) but the multies won't let him anywhere near their shells! So protective


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Appreciate the feedback. Decided on the following for the 75g:

9 Alto comps (Muzi gold head)
3 Alto calvus (Black Congo White Pearl)
15 Cyprichromis (Kerenge)
2 Eretmodus (gobies) WC

I'll be keeping the Tropheus in there, unless he becomes unruly, along with the BNs.
The Cyps will be arriving end of August when they are older, along with the gobies.

Rearranged the tank for 3 separate areas with some nice shells for them to choose from.

The comps and calvus arrived this morning! Pics to follow


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

The new comps and calvus are looking spectacular today! Managed to get a few decent pics. Enjoy!

Of course, have to include this one from yesterday when they first arrived. Scary moment: one little comp was stuck between folds in the plastic. Was afraid I would lose him, but he perked up once freed. Good thing I saw him quickly - he was under water when the bag was on its side during shipping, but when I picked it up, he was above the waterline. All's well though 









The 75g all ready and waiting for the new fish. Took out lots of rocks to make room for shells but now the intakes and sponge filter are showing, which I don't like. Perhaps add in more rocks on that side, towards the back? Have to go rock hunting again, since the ones I have left are far too large.









Posing for a group shot:









Above the cave:









Beauties!









Close up:









Pretty Calvus - Black Congo White Pearl - I love the white spots and deep, dark bands:









One of the really dark Muzi Gold Heads, isn't he lovely?









The Muzis occassionally spar and give chase









One little Calvus claimed a shell...









... but later, a Muzi booted him out and claimed the same shell. Very popular location!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Tank looks Good :thumb:


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

PM me where you got the calvus, if you dont mind


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW! Your tank looks great and the fish look very happy! Glad you are enjoying the calvus. Are you glad I talked you into a few of those? 

Wait till they get bigger - they really pop!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

bwestgsx06 said:


> PM me where you got the calvus, if you dont mind


The calvus and Muzis came from me


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Razzo said:


> WOW! Your tank looks great and the fish look very happy! Glad you are enjoying the calvus. Are you glad I talked you into a few of those?
> 
> Wait till they get bigger - they really pop!


Why thank you! I worked hard to get the tank just right for them 

And yes!!! I am so glad you suggested the calvus as well!! They were a big surprise in their beauty and what they add to the tank. They really stand out and I just love them. 
The Muzis are of course gorgeous and they seem to be right at home. They are all very aware of me, and track whatever I'm doing. Oh look, they are watching me even as I type this. What, dinner time already?!

I'll post updates from time to time as they grow. Thanks again for the beauties, Russ!!


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Razzo you sent me an invoice on cyphos but I didn't know you had Calvus too!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Ladyfish said:


> ...And yes!!! I am so glad you suggested the calvus as well!! *They were a big surprise in their beauty and what they add to the tank*. They really stand out and I just love them.
> ...Thanks again for the beauties, Russ!!


That put a smile on my face - so glad you like them too 

If you like the calvus now,... how does the saying go, "you ain't seen nothing yet." :wink:

I have found the two species have different personalities and can really compliment each other. The key, I have discovered, is to have more than one of each species in the tank (esp. multiple comps). One comp in a tank full of calvus will start killing off the calvus. Multiple comps (and I will qualify, with multiple male comps) and the comps will completely ignore the calvus.

You're welcome 

Russ


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not that it needs confirmation but I find the same. Its a numbers game. Big numbers of both (calvus and comps) and they are relativly peaceful to each other. Singles (and sometimes pairs) with nothing better to do aggressive to the nearest similar cichlid.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Funny enough its similar but more extreeme with Tropheus. Singles and low numbers of any one type a nightmare even if in with lots of another type. Good numbers of more than one type, then they go to ignoring the ones less like themselves.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info, James and Russ! Interesting about the loners attacking the groups of another kind. Good to know about the tropheus behaviour as well, as I'm still planning to stock a big tank with trophs some day. Makes me think that my idea isn't going to work though - adding my lone troph in with a group of youngsters. Probably need to rehome him.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Ladyfish said:


> Thanks for the info, James and Russ! Interesting about the loners attacking the groups of another kind. Good to know about the tropheus behaviour as well, as I'm still planning to stock a big tank with trophs some day. Makes me think that my idea isn't going to work though - adding my lone troph in with a group of youngsters. Probably need to rehome him.


Sadly yep usualy best.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Ladyfish said:


> Thanks for the info, James and Russ! Interesting about the loners attacking the groups of another kind. Good to know about the tropheus behaviour as well, as I'm still planning to stock a big tank with trophs some day. Makes me think that my idea isn't going to work though - adding my lone troph in with a group of youngsters. Probably need to rehome him.


One more comment with altos - comps are king over calvus (usually). Have the numbers and you will probably be OK 

Russ


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Ladyfish said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info, James and Russ! Interesting about the loners attacking the groups of another kind. Good to know about the tropheus behaviour as well, as I'm still planning to stock a big tank with trophs some day. Makes me think that my idea isn't going to work though - adding my lone troph in with a group of youngsters. Probably need to rehome him.
> ...


Boohoo. Well, I'll take care of that this week then.



Razzo said:


> One more comment with altos - comps are king over calvus (usually). Have the numbers and you will probably be OK
> 
> Russ


Hmmm, I only have 3 calvus. Do I need more? ;-)


----------

